# Warning - HID Kits from ebay (omg_so_cool_car)



## bettyyy (May 25, 2010)

I bought an HID kit from this eBay seller (omg_so_cool_car). Within a few weeks one bulb burnt. They wanted $20USD for another bulb, which I ended up purchasing one from them. After receiving the replacement bulb the pair lasted about a month before a bulb burnt again. 

The Ebay seller is now ignoring me. I think it's a scam to keep keeping more cash from defective bulbs. Even on their MSN account they blocked me (I know this because they are online using another MSN account).

Beware, HID kits are junk and possibly a scam. The eBay seller details are below with the various emails they use. Save yourself money and learn from my mistake.


----------



## Asamoah (May 24, 2010)

If you are still looking into H.I.D. kits, look into DDM tuning they are a legit company and they come under a lifetime warranty. I have a pair an have had no problems after 9 months. They are at a good price also.


----------



## Jeepriders (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh man that suck.. the hid thats on my car is from this webiste... they pretty good i had my ons for a while and so far nothing... also there made in germany not china!!!!


----------



## Ldub (Jul 3, 2010)

I've had good experience with Xenonrider, high quality & superb customer service in the rare event that you do get a bum ballast or bulb.


----------

